# Possibility



## FRENFR

I tried asking my partner to explain possibility, and she gave me 3 options!

hat/het, it seems, is the best.  "Is it possible to pay with Euros" = ?

Is there ONE way to always say this?  In French, for example, one says "Est-il possible de..."

Other forms, such as 'can I', (Puis-je), could I (pourrais-je), are different, as far as I'm concerned.  So, do you have a nice way to say "Is is possible to + verb" ??  Without using complicated hat/het + ek!?

Thanks


----------



## Zsanna

The most natural way is probably to express it with the suffix -*hat*/-*het*, indeed.*

However, you may find easier to use: *lehet* (=possible)* + infinitive.* 

Is it possible to pay with Euros (here)? 
=> *Lehet* (itt) euróval fizet*ni*? _Or_ * Fizet*het*ek euróval?


----------



## FRENFR

Lehet - it's nice. Is this a verb - lehetni? Could you conjugate it, for example, to lehetek? Or do I sound ridiculous?


----------



## francisgranada

FRENFR said:


> Lehet - it's nice. Is this a verb - lehetni? Could you conjugate it, for example, to lehetek? ....


 
You make big progresses...

le*het*ek - I can be
le*het*sz - you can be
le*het *- he/she/it can be (> it is possible)
le*het*ünk - we can be
le*het*tek - you can be
le*het*nek - they can be

_lenni_ - to be.
(_le*het*ni_ - "to be able to be", but this infinitive form is normally not used)


----------



## Zsanna

It is a verb (and you didn't escape -hat/-het totally with either!) that can be conjugated as you suggested. 
Lehetek = I may be/ I can be (this will be a good basis for the next discussion - but for that we'll ask some context first, OK?)


----------



## FRENFR

Wow, you're right - it has het inside lenni!  Unbelievable  but quite exciting.

If I want to meet my friend in a cafehaz, I could say "Igen, nem problema, lehetek veled ott később".  Yes, no problem, I can be there later with you (I would use a time and 'at' - but I can't) - New thread coming.


----------



## Ateesh6800

FRENFR said:


> "Igen, nem problema, lehetek veled ott később."



Almost good.  Except that... *valakivel lenni* has sexual overtones: _to sleep with someone_. It's not rude or anything, but it's best avoided unless the context is very clear (like in a soccer game when you put the team together you can say "Veled vagyok!" ad it will mean "I'll play on your team.")

So I propose: 

"Igen, nem probl*é*ma, találkoz*hat*unk ott később."
_Yes, no problem, we can meet there later._

Or:

"Igen, nem probl*é*ma, *lehet* ott találkoz*ni* később."
"Igen, nem probl*é*ma, *lehet* ott in*ni* egy kávét később."

Now that I think of it, my American ex girlfriend used this aaaaaall the time: *lehet + infinitive*. And it worked most of the time.

The catch is that it sometime sounds as if it were a theoretical thing:

*Lehet* este találkoz*ni*? "Is it possible to meet in the evening?"
As compared to:
Találkoz*hat*unk este? "Can we meet tonight?"

So if you can conjugate a verb in the present, it's not difficult to insert the *-hat/-het* _right between the root and the suffix of the present tense_. If you delete the part between parenthesis, you get the basic present form. If you include the -hat/-het, you get the same present tense with the possibility. (The conjugation given in this example is _tárgyatlan_ or, I guess, indefinite).

ír(ni) = to write

1st Sing: ír(hat)ok = I (can) write
2nd Sing: ír(hat)sz = you (can) write
3rd Sing: ír(hat) = he/she (can) write

1st Pl: ír(hat)unk = we (can) write
2nd Pl: ír(hat)tok = you (can) write
3rd Pl: ír(hat)nak = they (can) write

In addition, while *lehet + infinitive* is a _general possibility_ (_it is possible to do something_), we also have *lehet + hogy [sentence]*, which is exactly the same as *it is possible that [sentence]* in English.

So:

Itt *lehet* kutyát sétáltat*ni*.
It is possible (allowed) to walk a dog here. (in general)

But:

*Lehet, hogy* [vasárnap kutyát sétáltatok].
_It is possible that_ on Sunday I'll be walking a dog.
I might be walking a dog on Sunday. (a future possibility)

Does this help?

*A.*


----------



## FRENFR

It's incredible and understandable.  Thank you!

But why did you not add the "on" suffix to vasárnap?


----------



## Rolley

FRENFR said:


> But why did you not add the "on" suffix to vasárnap?


Because this language lacks every kind of logic whatsoever contrary to your opinion. When in the other thread you said you saw the logic I just smiled. 

To your question: You don't say vasárnapon, it's just vasárnap. But you can say vasárnaponként - on Sundays.

Vasárnap templomba megyünk. - On Sunday we go to church.
Vasárnaponként templomba megyünk. - On Sundays we go to church.

Please don't ask why!


----------



## FRENFR

My lips are sealed yet my eyes are open!  Thank you! 

It's so strange being a student all over again.  But, I will feel great satisfaction on the other side!


----------



## Akitlosz

on Sundays = vasárnapokon

on this Sunday = ez*en* a vasárnap*on*
on that Sunday = az*on* a vasárnap*on*


----------

